# Stalley Photography



## Alison (Jul 17, 2004)

I am thinking of re-doing our site. We had looked into having BluDomain.com do one with Flash, but I have mixed feeling about doing a whole flash site. The one we have now I designed using Dreamweaver, but I am self taught so I am sure I can learn a lot! Any thoughts on how to improve? I definately want a site that showcases the photography, not detracts from it with a lot of graphics or excessive color. 

http://www.stalleyphotography.com/


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 17, 2004)

I think that your site looks great.  I am a flash user for mine when I get bored but I'm not a professional.  The dreamweaver for dummies book always stays beside my  computer and has tons of information.  I took a class once and that's what they suggested we use at home.

I love your photography....


----------



## Alison (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks so much! I checked out your site, and I love your photos also. I've been spending so much time on people that I don't have any good landscapes or city scenes. I just moved to NH so I am looking forward to the fall colors. I really need to get up out of bed early one of these days to get some nice mountain shots.

I also have the Dreamweaver book by my side. One other that I really like are the books by Lynda Weinman. Have you seen her site, http://www.lynda.com/, a webdesigner friend of mine recommended her books to me years ago and I've got most of them now!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks.  I take mostly animals around here.  When my wife and I go on travel is the only place I get scenery shots.  She wants me to go around town and take some but I spend too much time here.

I just looked at her site.  If only I hadn't already bought these other books.  The videos she has are great.  Maybe I'll watch some while I procrastinate.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just making sure that I hadn't missed anything else and saw the "mashed potato" picture on your site.  That's too funny.  It reminds me of when I was growing up.


----------



## Alison (Jul 28, 2004)

This one? He was mashing apples to make applesauce for his little brother who was maybe 7 months or so at the time.  It's one of my favorite pictures of Christopher. In fact, we have a 13x19 framed in our kitchen. I'll have to take a picture of it framed, the framer we used was amazing, she was new to the business and we basically promoted each other and did work for free so I got 4 professionally framed and matted prints for FREE. I miss her....


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 29, 2004)

It brings a smile to my face...


----------



## Alison (Sep 4, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It brings a smile to my face...



Thank you, having other people enjoy my photography brings a smile to mine.


----------

